# What Do You Feed Your Chis?



## lindseyv77

I have mine on Natural Balance Limited Ingredients (grain free), and I'm not quite sure it really is all that great for them. So I wanted to see what everyone else is doing. All your opinions and help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## appleblossom

I feed mine Fromm 4 star & am very happy with it..


----------



## Brodysmom

Brody is on a raw prey model diet.


----------



## jesuschick

I feed Ziwipeak, a dehydrated raw food.

Here is a good site to check food you are considering. I'd try for a 5 star rated food. 

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## Audreybabypup

I feed Audrey a raw diet. Chicken, beef, pork, turkey, and dove.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Prey model raw here too!! The benefits are astounding.


----------



## 20887

My puppy eats Orijen and does great on it. I have never tried raw, but I'm sure that is a great option too!


----------



## tricializ

Asia is on Ziwipeak venison dehydrated raw and gobbles it up. (I have to hold my breath when i open the bag as I HATE the smell). Peach and Bruiser are on Stella and Chewy's frozen raw but I just bought a bag of Primal pheasant raw and they scarfed it up. So probably switching for now to that.


----------



## Natti

raw (prey model) for us


----------



## mymicody

I feed my guys Science Diet Natures Best but I would really like to change. I have one that is allergic to corn and they feed store here in town suggested the Natures Best small bites and he does ok with it but not sure if it's the best. I'm going to browse this forum a little bit and research what to do.


----------



## aimeewhat

i am currently feeding mine eukanuba because a vet recommended it, but the research on dog food i have been doing has really turned that down. i have now chosen to feed innova dry and wellness stew canned because there are no grains, high meat content, no current recalls, and they have no contreversial ingredients. i believe they are both 4-star foods but i could be wrong..


----------



## HercLilWarrior

Mine is on Fromm Four Star (Rotate with TOTW) with a little bit of canned food and veggies mixed, mostly green beans, carrots and sweet peas and Hercules loves it. I also add Nupro supplement in every meal.


----------



## amyalina25

Mine are on zp dehydrated and wet.. They love it! they also have the odd piece of raw now and then!


----------



## Smith

One more prey-model-raw feeder, here!


----------



## MChis

We're on a raw rotation as well. We rotate prey model raw, ZiwiPeak (canned & dehydrated), Stella & Chewy's & Honest Kitchen (though I won't be buying anymore HK after what we have is gone)--they are all fed on a regular basis.


----------



## gabrielsbelle

All our Chi's are fed on Royal Canin (mini starter for weaning, chihuahua for adults and chihuahua junior for adolecient).

Really happy with it...


----------



## pmum

Hi Lindsey
I fed my guy Innova for a long time until they sold out to diamond
dog food, upon finding that out I switched to The honest kitchen dog
food. It's done okay, but upon finding that there food is light on fat/
and protein, I'm thinking about going with Acan Grasslands.
He seems hungry all the time on THK, now I guess I know why...


----------



## guccigrande

I try to mix Orijen with royal canin
Trouble is my chis don't really like orijen that much. The kibble size is a bit big for them but I mix a bit in anyway because hopefully one day they will grow to love it LOL
But I must say they LOVE the royal canin junior

Previously their breeder had them on james well beloved, but they had kind of loose stools and it was very smelly
The vets recommended hills sciencle plan, but they wouldn't even take 1 bite off that so I changed their diet to what they are on now.
I would LOVE to feed RAW, but it is just too time consuming for me atm


----------



## Tyson's Mum

Yet another raw prey here. Tyson won't touch any kind of kibble no matter how many stars.


----------



## vicsta55

I used to feed solid gold, then switched to blue buffalo which I am very happy with. When I get my little Sparkles next month she will be on blue buffalo,gently weaned from taste of the wild which her breeder is feeding now.


----------



## Doskymom

Two of mine get Science Diet K/D and one gets Innova.


----------



## DiegosMom

I feed Diego Canidae ... as recommended by my breeder. What is "raw" diet?


----------



## flippedstars

DiegosMom said:


> I feed Diego Canidae ... as recommended by my breeder. What is "raw" diet?


Its when you don't feed them processed foods -- you feed them raw meat, raw bones, and raw organs. There are some great threads in the diet/nutrition section here that can get you started on learning about raw. Its NOT for everyone, but those who do it are usually pretty happy w/ the results. Of course, there are people it flat out hasn't worked for at all. Just depends on what you need out of a diet for your dog  We feed a combo of prey model raw and pre-made raws as we have a pretty busy lifestyle.


----------



## widogmom

I've been using Natural Balance Ultra for years with no problems, but I'm in a place where obtaining anything less mainstream consistently is a problem. That's why I stick with something I can get at PetCo. I tried the 5-star foods years ago but the local boutique pet store kept running out of what I used and saying "Try this instead!" which I am not down with at all.


----------



## jaromi

I feed our 6 month puppy orijen and the other two chi are on arden grange mini adult as the orijen gave them bad tear stains.


----------



## Doskymom

Michelle,

My Hilts looks just like your Tyson, except Hilts has a pink nose.


----------



## rms3402

I feed Roxy mostly Fromm... but also Stella and Chewys, some Ziwi Peak, and the occasional raw!


----------



## Rocky

Hi,

I am feeding Rocky wet food in the morning and dry food in the evening. All the food he gets is grain free, as I believe thats a lot healthier for him.


----------



## applewood

I feed Science Diet Small Bites for Toy Breeds. ...twice a day.


----------



## jesuschick

Here is the other site to check your foods. You can search by number of stars of you can type in part of the name to search. Check your food and what you are feeding your baby. Be informed.
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## CHITheresa

I am feeding my new baby chi Nutro holistic super food. She loves it. They had treats and canned food too.


----------



## BresMags

I feed both my dogs natural balance, I think its good stuff 


I had Dane on Nutro before I got Maggy and the vet said to get him off it because he was getting fat! hmmmm, hes much better on NB


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

We feed pre-made raw. Right now it's Stella and Chewy's


----------



## Gingersmom

Switching after 15 years or so from California Natural to Wellness Small Breed.


----------



## svdreamer

I need to keep looking. I found one they all can eat, but it's not got a good review. Maybe grain free would be better for them.


----------



## mooberry

Royal Cannin Chihuahua puppy here it's actually made here in Toronto -fun fact- I would love to feed raw for both but bf won't have Lincoln on raw.

Lincoln was on origin lg puppy but was switched to the sister brand Arcana lg breed puppy -less protein- BUT sad to say this is his last bag my baby is going to be 1 whole year old!! *sniffle*


----------



## Clementine

I feed both of mine Blue Buffalo. Boxer-mix Jade is on BB Wilderness and is doing extremely well. Ein is on the puppy kibble. Our vet made such a hilarious face when on Ein's first visit I told her she was still on the last bit of Purina kibble the breeder had her on, until I told her that I'd soon be mixing that with my Blue Buffalo to ween her off that crap. She laughed and told me she was very relieved  I had Jade on IAMS for about 8 months, it was cheaper and I had thought it was a good brand...but she seemed listless and her coat was really dull, a color I couldn't account for 8 months after rescuing her. Once I switched her to BB, her energy/playfullness/coat color/coat sheen all improved so drastically that I won't ever make the mistake of feeding my girls a "lesser" kibble ever again! Raw is not for me (no easy way to do it where I live and much more expensive) so Blue Buffalo is a great alternative, and both Jade and Ein absolutely love it!


----------



## Angel1210

I feed Angel Fromm Puppy. Not sure which one, it's in a pink bag. Right now I'm mixing it with my last bit of Orijen. Orijen made his poohs really smelly!!


----------



## CHITheresa

CHITheresa said:


> I am feeding my new baby chi Nutro holistic super food. She loves it. They had treats and canned food too.


I changed a while ago from Nurto to Wellness puppy small breed. problem is she doesn't like it too well, but eats it.


----------



## RACR

Hi.. Heidi is fed on JWB (james Well Beloved) Hypo allergenic as she has food allergies.. Teddy is fed on Royal Canin 30 chihuahua (junior) which is perfect for him as he is a very lazy chewer... Non of the chi's will eat raw but my staffie is on the raw Barf diet and the odd JWB.

Despite all 3 being on different diets they are all doing good on it


----------



## seagl07

Purina puppy chow with a smidge of bottled water to moisten it up for now I have never tried nething raw or designer just purina but now that I'm reading about the better fooda available I am going to switch to somthing better as I never gave my children nasty formula because they were exclusivly breastfed my children only get the best so now I know what's out there I'm gunna give they the best too great thread by the way original poster very helpful.


----------



## imadigger

I feed both Chico, who weighs 8 lbs, and Shanghai, my 5yr old peke, Taste of the Wild. I think its the Prairie, with bison. They both love it and are doing great on it. Occasionaly, I'll mix some chicken in it to give them a treat.


----------



## TLI

I feed all 4 of mine canned, Wellness Simple, Lamb & Rice. But I think they have changed something even though they haven't disclosed it because Chance's IBS has been acting up. And he has been fine ever since I made the change until recently when I started noticing what looks like pieces of carrots in the food. Carrots tear his tummy up. Tried Ziwi canned, worked great for awhile, then they all started getting loose stool, so I went back to the Wellness. I think sometime it takes awhile when you change their food for them to adjust to it, but I don't like tummy trouble. Tummy trouble had all 4 of mine in the hospital 1 1/2 years ago, with the Vet saying they couldn't promise me they'd make it through it. $3,800/4,000 (my part was about $1,000 after insurance paid) dollars and about a month later, they all recovered, so I'm not one to mess with what isn't broken. As long as it's a high premium food, and it works for your dogs, then I say you are good to go.  My opinion, of course.


----------



## mrsb

I feed Pixie James wellbeloved turkey and rice kibble and she had a little bit of cooked chicken in with it last night, which she throughly enjoyed! x


----------



## Munchii

I feed Chloe Orijen Adult.
Its 70% meat, 30 % Fruits and Vegetables and 0% Grain.
The meats are suitable for human consumption, and are free-range (apart from the fish!  The fish is caught in the sea though) 
In her previous home she was on bakers, and she was allergic to the gluten in it. She didnt like it very much, and would only eat around 15 little pieces of it daily. She LOVES orijen, and all her allergy symptoms have gone.
Even Munchkin the Cat comes and steals the occasional bit!


----------



## 23083

I am new here. I feed Wellness CORE (grain free) to my ACD/BC mix. She is an Agility dog and it is great for her. When we adopted our Chihuahua 2 months ago, he came to us on Pedigree. On day 2, he would pick out the Pedigree, drop it on the floor and eat all of the CORE kibble! 
Recently however, his bloodwork revealed an elevated BUN. He has no other abnormals and his Urinalysis was fine. I'm thinking that the High Protein may be too much for his little kidneys. I just switched him to Wellness Small Breed and we will recheck his bloodwork in 2 months to see if my theory holds. Just thought others should know...
Dee


----------



## EmberLuvu

I feed Wellness Just for Puppy. (Chi pup in the house!)

She gets edible Nylabones and Old Mother Hubbard treats "small" biscuits as well.


----------



## zax_lara

we fed her with nature's variety instinct grain-free. initially we fed her with breeder's recommendation bosch junior mini and it seems like she is shedding alot. we thought it could be allergy. still monitoring if nature's variety will improve her condition.


----------



## RandomMusing

I feed my girls Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream. They've sampled all the flavors and loved them all so I'm thinking of rotating the flavors.


----------



## MiniGrace

My chis eat half kibble and half canned. The kibble I have right now is Nature's Variety Instinct. I use a variety of canned grain free that has a high rating on the dog food reviews websites.


----------



## APBTgirl252

Cody eats Stella & Chewy Freeze Dried patties on a rotation. He also gets Weruva canned food mixed. Along with probiotics and salmon oil.


----------

